# Mini Frosch 0.5 cm



## lissbeth66 (15. Juni 2013)

Wer ist denn das ? Kleiner als 1 cent


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mini Frosch 0.5 cm*

Hi Karin,

der schwärzlichen Farbe nach eine gerade das Wasser verlassen habende __ Erdkröte

MfG Frank


----------



## lissbeth66 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mini Frosch 0.5 cm*

ja Erkroten Quappen hab ich mindestens ungelogene 2000 aber die sind groesser und haben noch den langen Schwanz und kaum sichtbare Beinansaetze

der ist dunkelbraun meliert und der einzige seiner Art....

Aber vielleicht ein Fruehchen lol


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mini Frosch 0.5 cm*

Hi Karin,

dann könnte es natürlich auch ein __ Grasfrosch sein. Das mit der geringen Größe ist aber ganz normal. Sämtliche Frosch-, __ Kröten-, Unkenquappen  schrumpfen  wenn sie sich zum fertigen Landtier entwickeln ganz schön zusammen da sie die ganzen "angefressenen Fettreserven" bei der Umwandlung verbrauchen. Besonders extrem ist der Größenunterschied bei meinem Nichname. Die Quappen der __ Knoblauchkröte werden schon mal 12cm lang, und nach der Metamorphose sind die Kleinen trotzdem auch nur um 1,5cm

MfG Frank


----------



## lissbeth66 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mini Frosch 0.5 cm*

Hallo Frank, 
wieder was gelernt. Vielen DAnk . Wenn die So klein sind hab ich ein bisschen Angst wenn meine Kroeten Horde den Teich verlässt. Die sieht man ja kaum . 

Wie lange muss ich denn dann den Rasenmäher stehen lassen um sie zu schützen?

Bei der Grosse brauchen die ja ewig bis sie weg sind.


----------



## Angie66 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mini Frosch 0.5 cm*

Hallo Karin, 

Du kannst die Winzlinge daran unterscheiden, dass Grasfroschbabys die dunklen Schläfenflecken haben, wie die Alttiere.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mini Frosch 0.5 cm*

Hi,

so, bei mir wuseln seit heute nun auch hunderte von Minikrötchen am Teichufer rum. Man kann nun bei dem Entwicklungsschub den die Wärme verursacht zuschauen wie immer mehr Quappen das Wasser verlassen (nach dem nächten Gewitter werden sie in den Garten entfleuchen - da kann Mann nun endlich auch die letzten Algenleichen am Uferrand abfischen da keine Quappen mehr dran rumnagen

MfG Frank


----------



## StefanBO (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini Frosch 0.5 cm*

Hallo,


Angie66 schrieb:


> Du kannst die Winzlinge daran unterscheiden, dass Grasfroschbabys die dunklen Schläfenflecken haben, wie die Alttiere.


dann sind es aber schon "Heranwachsende", keine "Babys" mehr. Wenn sie den Teich gerade erst verlassen, haben auch Grasfrösche noch ihre "Kaulquappentracht":


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini Frosch 0.5 cm*

[OT]Stefan, das Foto ist einfach [/OT]


----------



## Sylke (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini Frosch 0.5 cm*

Liebe Foris,
ich weiß nicht, ob ich höflich bin, wenn ich hier in dem Beitrag, der nicht durch mich eröffnet wurde, eine Frage stelle. Aber für eine dazu passende Frage einen neuen Beitrag erstellen, fände ich unnötig. Wenn das falsch ist, bitte verzeiht mir. 

Das kleine Dingelchen ist ca 0,3 cm groß. Was für ein Frosch/Kröte ist das? 






Danke euch!


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini Frosch 0.5 cm*

Hallo Sylke,

für mich sieht das auch wie ein Erdkrötchen aus. Hoffentlich hast Du genug Ameisen im Garten


----------



## Sylke (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini Frosch 0.5 cm*

Danke sehr.  An Ameisen wird es dem Dingelchen nicht mangeln. Da kann es sich dick und fett futtern. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mini Frosch 0.5 cm*

Hi,

naja, bis die groß genug sind um ne Ameise zu verputzen dauert aber noch was. Mein Rotbauchunkennachwuchs im Terrarium ist nach dem Verlassen des Wassers auch nicht größer als die Erdkrötchen draußen und bekommen gerade so Mikroheimchen von max. 1mm runter

MfG Frank


----------

